# Question for Illustudio



## -WS- (Feb 21, 2012)

I am using the english translated version 1.21.

The problem I'm having is trying to use the pencil and pen option.

 I don't want the line to lag behind and I can't seem to find where I can turn this off. Like it's really slow and I have to scribble real fast to make it sync with the cursor, but when I slow down it goes back to lagging behind.

I have a Wacom Bamboo Fun, Win7 64-bit desktop.

 I know the purpose of this is to make smooth lines but I can't even make a sketch. D:<

Any Illustudio users, please lend me your strengthhhh~


----------



## mapdark (Feb 21, 2012)

I know it has a stabilizer feature like SAI  , Are you sure it's not activated?


----------



## -WS- (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, I figured out the problem. The translations are hard to understand xD;


----------

